# Phrag Lutz Rolke 'Ginny Ingram' AM/AOS



## Orchid-fever (Feb 23, 2008)

This is my Phrag Lutz Rolke 'Ginny Ingram' AM/AOS, it was awarded last month in Atlanta. I have been waiting 3 years to get this to judging and it finally cooperated. It was awarded 83 points. Thank you for looking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2008)

That is beautiful! Congratulations -- well worthy of being awarded.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 23, 2008)

wow,love the color


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2008)

Hahahahaha! :rollhappy: 
I don't have one yet, I don't think  Who was the vendor?


----------



## Candace (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats, it's a stunner.


----------



## Gilda (Feb 23, 2008)

:clap: Hope for mine to bloom ! Yours is a beauty !:drool:


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 23, 2008)

Lovely! I just love the light blush with the yellow. I think I need to have one of these!

Congratulations on the AM! It is certainly a very worthy plant!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, that is quite stunning. COngrats. 

-Ernie


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations from Luxembourg. Jean


----------



## Rayb (Feb 24, 2008)

It proved worthy for you. This one has eluded me so far.Not for long I hope


----------



## Faan (Feb 24, 2008)

Very, very pretty. Stunning colour.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 24, 2008)

I can see why it was awarded..its stunning!


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 24, 2008)

Wonderful! Now thats the kind of yellow I am looking for in a flavum cross! As Eric asked, ....."who was the vendor?"


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! Worth the wait! CONGRATS!


----------



## Orchid-fever (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone. The vender was Joe Kunish of Bloomfield Orchids. I bought it out of bloom and "won the genetic lottery."


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2008)

Good deal. Thanx, I have one, but another never hurts!


----------



## Buckaroo (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful and great photography.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations. That one is superb!

e-spice


----------



## swamprad (Feb 25, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## Corbin (Feb 25, 2008)

Excellent I can only :drool:


----------



## Berrak (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice sunny colour and fine shape.


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 25, 2008)

The award and great blooming is probably a reflection of having to wait for 3 years while the plant matured. Many orchids improve immensely from a 1st bloom seedling to vigorous maturity. Congratulations on a lovely plant!


----------



## Elena (Feb 25, 2008)

Gorgeous flower.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 25, 2008)

That's really nice. :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 25, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations!

One can see why it is awarded!

:drool:


----------



## Buckaroo (Feb 26, 2008)

A beauty was it hard to flower.


----------

